# My sewer cameras



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi, I just received my vu-rite mini 200ft for the big lines and a ridgid microdrain 65' for the small lines and got to use both of them. I have to say that every drain cleaner should camera their line after snaking it to confirm if it's been completely cleaned or not. I usually use a starter cutter then a half blade cutter to scrap the sides. The customers are impressed when watching. The Vu-rite is nice and simple, the ridgid is a little fancy unit.


----------



## bjmi007 (Apr 28, 2012)

*charge for camera job?*

Did u charge them for used of ur camera or u just give it away for free?
Nice setup u got there i can see the rooter general 91 machine.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

droptopgt said:


> Hi, I just received my vu-rite mini 200ft for the big lines and a ridgid microdrain 65' for the small lines and got to use both of them. *I have to say that every drain cleaner should camera their line after snaking it to confirm if it's been completely cleaned or not.* I usually use a starter cutter then a half blade cutter to scrap the sides. The customers are impressed when watching. The Vu-rite is nice and simple, the ridgid is a little fancy unit.




I'll have to disagree with that 

I love my micrDrain, use it mostly on toilets.

What are you using for a monitor/recorder with the Vu-Rite ?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

droptopgt said:


> Hi, I just received my vu-rite mini 200ft for the big lines and a ridgid microdrain 65' for the small lines and got to use both of them. I have to say that every drain cleaner should camera their line after snaking it to confirm if it's been completely cleaned or not. *I usually use a starter cutter then a half blade cutter to scrap the sides.* The customers are impressed when watching. The Vu-rite is nice and simple, the ridgid is a little fancy unit.




How are you scraping the sides with a half blade ??? What is your starting cutter ?


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Where did you get the Ridgid setup and how much was it?


----------



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

I start with a spear head to get it flowing then go nice and slow with the side cutter blades (Mini-rooter and Speedrooter92) to clean the sides. I bought a little no name 8" monitor from London Drugs(Canadian store), no recording feature but I could use my cell phone to record if I want to. It was pretty difficult to find a small monitor with RCA video inputs locally. I include the camera service in my price, I don’t want call backs... I got the MicroDrain from AJ coleman for around ~$2500


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

droptopgt said:


> I start with a spear head to get it flowing then go nice and slow with the side cutter blades (Mini-rooter and Speedrooter92) to clean the sides. I bought a little no name 8" monitor from London Drugs(Canadian store), no recording feature but I could use my cell phone to record if I want to. It was pretty difficult to find a small monitor with RCA video inputs locally. I include the camera service in my price, I don’t want call backs... I got the MicroDrain from AJ coleman for around ~$2500





Once you get a good feel of your machines & cables it won't be necessary to video inspect nowhere near every line. I hope your charging enough as maintenance on those reels/monitors don't come cheap.

Your scraping the sides with a C cutter, not a half blade ?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I paid 2K for a micro reel with 100 feet of cable, I just use my old monitor that I use on my Mini Sea Snake 200 feet


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

I have an older Ridgid see-snake and could use a new monitor. I'm currently using an old tv/vcr combo. Any recommendations on something more modern? Who has a vcr anyway? I bought a 17" lcd tv that had rca inputs, but I cracked the screen in a few days.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Not to change the subject but has anyone used the general version of the micro drain? Allstar sewer sells them for almost $1000 less than most places sell the micro drain http://www.allstarsewerequipment.co...l-Gen-dsh-Eye-Micro-dsh-Scope-GM-dsh-G/Detail


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> Not to change the subject but has anyone used the general version of the micro drain? Allstar sewer sells them for almost $1000 less than most places sell the micro drain http://www.allstarsewerequipment.com/servlet/the-4868/General-Gen-dsh-Eye-Micro-dsh-Scope-GM-dsh-G/Detail


I don't think it has a sonde in the head

I too am about to buy a microdrain reel and was looking at my best options, poss the 65' with sonde


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

rob the plumber said:


> I have an older Ridgid see-snake and could use a new monitor. I'm currently using an old tv/vcr combo. Any recommendations on something more modern? Who has a vcr anyway? I bought a 17" lcd tv that had rca inputs, but I cracked the screen in a few days.


I just saw an ad in the new Cleaner that AJ can convert your old vcr moniter to usb download. I use the sony disk maker for my toolcase monitor.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hillside said:


> I don't think it has a sonde in the head
> 
> I too am about to buy a microdrain reel and was looking at my best options, poss the 65' with sonde


I have that one. Very impressed. However you won't go through a 2" cast iron ptrap but will go through a plastic one with ease. Toilets are a little tricky but easy enough. Highly recommended.


----------

